# Can't Eat anything!



## Short

I have not been diagnosed with Gerd, as of yet that is but the more and more I read I see more resemblences to what I have. I was diagnosed with IBS about 22 years ago, I am only 26. I have had it all my life. Miserable for a child let me tell you. Last year I had an endoscopy which came back normal. I had it because I couldn't really eat without getting nasueas (sp). Well, what I hate is that symptoms come and go, but for about 2 months now I have been having the worst problem. I can't eat anything without getting pains in my upper chest. Soemtimes lower like where my mid chest is. I went to the ER because it feels like my throat is going to close up and it feels so tight. It feels like a heart attack!!!! I regergitate, and it always so bitter Ican't even let it be in my mouth. What I hate is that it is NOT by any means something akin to heartburn. I have had heart burn, this is actual pain, like being punched in the chest cavity. The ER heart blood tests, they did a full panel came up perfect. He said it was plurisy, which was so stupid even while I was there I asked for and antiacid couldn't shake the naseau. Is this GERD??? If not then what?? It is really starting to scare me, sometimes it even radiated to my arm?? Left Arm at that! Ahhh! I can't take this anymore! Please someone give me some advice??Lem


----------



## Duce94

well short it does sound like acid refux but it could also be a hiatel hurnia. The best thing to do is go get a upper GI to make sure. And make sure you dring maylox or something to ease the acidy. I also am 26 and know how it scares ya. The fist time I went to the emergency room and basicly wasted my time and got A mixture of maylox and something else. Just keep a cool head and everything will work out.


----------



## sabriel

Hi Short,The symptoms you are describing sound a lot like reflux to me. If your doc is not listening to you ask to be refferred to a GI specialist or see another doctor.Unfortunately there is not a lot that you can do about reflux other than medication and modifications to your diet. Try reading the articles I have posted links to below for some management/dietary advice and a description of symptoms etc. You can take medication too, but docs usually won't give it to you until after you have an endoscopy. I had one about 4 years ago and have been taking Somac (aka Protonix/Pantaloc) every day since. It really helps a lot.Do be persistant, if you don't get the answers you need from your doc, insist on a referral or find another doc.Hope that helps, I do know how miserable reflux can be. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3351 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3353 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3352 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3426


----------



## Short

Thanks so much for replying. I don't know what it is but it feels better to have people listen, and understand. When I went to the ER because I thought I was having a heart attack(which lasted a week) last month, the doctor said, well we know it's not a heart attack, cause they generly don't last a week. Well, I keep trying to think of that because now here I am again, going on my third day of chest pain, and left arm pains. Yes it is worstened by eating and often times I can't keep the food down, but why does it have to feel so much like a heart attack, so tight?? This is enough to GIVE me one if it's not one. I'm really afraid. Get this for a non symptom of Acid reflux, the only time it DOES feel better is at night when I relax and go to sleep. Laying flat as a panacake. Weird??? What is this? Is it a mixture of all kinds of bad stuff going on inside me?? I think they need to just gut me! Replace it all. Ugh, can it be more miserable??Shortie...still hanging on! Sorry for the depression, I really need to vent. Makes me feel better.


----------



## sabriel

Hi again Short,That is ok about venting, that is partly why we are all here. It really does helps to know that someone else understands or is just listening.I am certainly not any kind of expert, but will do what I can to help.Just a suggestion too, but perhaps some of the pain you are experiencing is due to anxiety? I know pain can cause quite a lot of anxiety and I have even hyperventilated myself once due to extreme pain which of course made me feel even more anxious.I think anxiety about the pain and discomfort is more likely to be the cause of the pain in your chest and arms than just reflux alone. This is I think evidenced in your comment that it feels better at night when you relax to go to sleep. Worrying that something worse might be going on could also be contributing to the pain you are feeling.Generally extreme tightness in the chest and pain radiating into the arms is not a symptom of reflux.Please do go and see your doctor about the problem. He/she can give you some medication for the reflux that will help (though you will probably need to have an endoscopy first). You may also benefit from a short term course of medication to help with the anxiety. Don't feel upset or bad if you need this medication, I have taken anti depressants myself on occasion to help me thorough some rough times. Many people have.If your doctor won't listen to how you feel, then see another doctor. See 10 doctors if you have to, till you find one that will listen.It is really important to get the problem under control as soon as possible. The longer you leave it the worse it is likely to become. Don't let it take over your life.I feel sure that once you get onto some medication the reflux will improve as will the chest/arm pain if you get the reflux/anxiety under control.Also, you did not mention if you have tried any OTC medications/remedies or if any foods in particular make things worse. Generally acidy, spicy and fatty foods are the worst for reflux. Try asking a pharmacist too what might be best to try for the reflux in the way of OTC medications (ie antacids etc).Lastly I would also suggest you ask your doc to check you out for gallstones as gallstone attacks can last from an hour to several days in duration. The pain you are describing could be due to that, and my surgeon said that if you are prone to digestive troubles (ie reflux etc), gallstones falls into that category.Here is are some links to some info about gallstones so you can read some more info and see if you think it is possible based on your symptoms. A test for gallstones usually consists of no more than a simple 15 minute ultrasound. I had one myself about a month ago and I do have them. The pain of gallstones can vary considerably too, from moderate to severe. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3356 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3357 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3358 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3359 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3359 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3360 Hope all this helps some, take care and do let me know how you get on. I will help all I can if you need to ask anything else.Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## hyacynth26

Esophageal spasms can be quite painful.....


----------



## flux

> quote:The ER heart blood tests, they did a full panel came up perfect.


You should have an evaluation by a GI who is familiar with esophageal motility disorders. You will probably need an esophageal manometry study.


----------



## GurgleGut

Just to let you know that you aren't alone, the first time I had a really bad bout of GERD I went to the emergency ward thinking that I was having a heart attack as well. They diagnosed me with "chest wall pain" sort of like pleurosy. I went around and around to many doctors until I was finally sent to a gastroenterologist. They did the scope-on-rope and discovered ulcers at the opening of my esoephagus where it meets the stomach. I have been on Zantac for 4 years now. Your symptoms certainly sound consistant with GERD and armed with that information you can at least have your doctor check it out for you.


----------



## irritable2

Hi Short, accid reflux, is usually caused by a hiatel hernia. The pain in the throat, shoulder and arm hurt like hell!!!!! It is like having a heart attach.. (been there done that) Its very easy to (fix) find a chiropactor that does soft tissue manipulation, it is painless, and takes care of the problem. The stomack is tring to back up into the esphogas ...They just move things back into the right position.. They will explain all that to you.. Talk to chiropactor about this.. What ever you do DON'T have surgery.Irritable 2


----------



## sabriel

irritable,Reflux is usually, but not always associated with a Hiatus Hernia, it is possible to have one without the other.Also, I personally would be VERY wary of allowing a chiropractor to 'manipulate' any part of my stomach or abdomen. Chiropractors are really only supposed to deal with bone and joint problems not soft tissues. I am certainly no expert, but the idea of someone poking around in my stomach area 'popping' things about just sets alarm bells jangling for me.I would be wondering if the chiropractor in question is doing more harm than good. Continous 'popping' or 'manipulation' of the stomach area could in my opinion be weakening the muscles etc further. I would wonder how it could be of any benefit too, as the problem is pretty much internal.A hiatus hernia is where a portion of the stomach protrudes upward into the chest area through the LES (lower eosphageal sphincter) and I wonder how anyone can possibly manipulate that part of ones anatomy externally.I think I would be asking a doctor or better yet a GI specialist his/her opinion of such treatment before even considering it.


----------

